# New flat screen / monitor suggestions?



## wazabees (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello all,

I've decided it's time to retire my old 19" CRT monitor and get an LCD screen. :shock: The reason I've been hanging on to this CRT for this long is due to black and white levels. The bright parts in images seems to be washed out and dark parts seems to get blocky or too dark. (This is only from looking at some photos on a friends' monitor).

I'll be using the monitor as an all-round monitor. I'm not a pro photographer, nor do I ever submit images for magazines and such. I edit for web mostly, and I'd like to send off images to get printed for personal use.

My price range is £' - £1''' roughly (I'm in England).

Thank you


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 9, 2008)

That's a nice range Fred!  Which end of that price range would you prefer?  How big?


----------



## wazabees (Dec 9, 2008)

Victoria Bampton;3'5'6 said:
			
		

> That's a nice range Fred!  Which end of that price range would you prefer?  How big?



Well, based on my requirements I'm leaning towards the steep end of the price range. And 24" to 26" size would be good. 

I've read the other long monitor thread here, and found this NEC 269' monitor. Not entirely sure if it's a good choice though.


----------



## Replytoken (Dec 10, 2008)

I still recommend monitors with IPS panels, and I still like NEC monitors.  If you can afford an IPS panel, you will most likely not be disappointed.  They are quite a visual treat.  I recently acquired an NEC 2'9' UXi, and I could not be happier.

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 10, 2008)

You're not doing this by halves Fred!

Yep, any of the NEC XX9' range are lovely.  Eizo is the other name I'd look at.


----------



## ThomasB (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm sitting in front of two NEC 269'WUXi monitors. They can display nearly full AdobeRGB and I'm happy with them.

Concerning to prad.de the HP LP2475w could be a cheaper alternative.


----------



## wazabees (Dec 11, 2008)

ThomasB;3'564 said:
			
		

> I'm sitting in front of two NEC 269'WUXi monitors. They can display nearly full AdobeRGB and I'm happy with them.


Very cool. I just ordered one too, and will hopefully have it by tomorrow. 
Do you use any hardware calibrator with it, by the way?


----------



## ThomasB (Dec 11, 2008)

wazabees;3'638 said:
			
		

> Do you use any hardware calibrator with it, by the way?


As I wrote in my signature I use a Gretag Macbeth EyeOne display 2 (more precisely an OEM version called SQUID2) with software "basICColor display".


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah, I'd with the same recommendation as Thomas.  It's amazing the difference the BasICColor software makes - much better than the bundled Eye One software - and when you're spending that kind of money on great monitors, it's well worth doing.


----------



## MattWhitaker (Dec 11, 2008)

can't recommend the NEC 269' enough. its an excellent monitor.


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm very happy with my 24" HP LP2475w. It uses an S-IPS panel and calibration is easy with the Spyder3 Pro I have. My previous Spyder2 didn't like the wide gamut so I had to upgrade.


----------



## billg71 (Dec 18, 2008)

Another thumbs up for the 269'! :mrgreen:

I already had an i1d2 so I bought the Spectraview software from NEC instead of the SV version.

Bill


----------



## wazabees (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone, for your help. I've been using the Nec SpectraView 269' monitor for a little while now, and I couldn't be happier!


----------

